# Just another story



## someoneelse (Nov 24, 2016)

1


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am sorry that you find yourself here, has she sat down and written a timeline of everything?
Has she told you who he is? Is he married and have you exposed it to his wife?
What heavy lifting is she doing to rebuild the marriage?
Have she exposed herself to her family and apologized?
Is she completely transparent in all things?
Has she stopped being friend with these female friends?

These are things you should demand as the beginning of restitution.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, but I'm sorry you are here for such a terrible reason.

The others who have lots of wisdom on this stuff will be along soon.

I just wanted to say, TAKE YOUR TIME. This is a huge shock, and you are going to go through many roller coasters of emotions...sometimes you will go along for a few days and things seem better, and then WHAP! Something reminds you of it and you find yourself all upset again.

I fall to the side of the group that wants to save marriages when it is possible. Some feel cheaters will never change, but I'm not in that camp. I can imagine forgiveness once, especially with a child involved. Also, much depends on her, and how genuine she is and if she is ready to give you full access to everything electronic and to confess to her family and yours, or let you expose her so she has the consequences. 

Again, so sorry this happened to you, and I hope you can get past it. Post here as often as you like so we can give you support. Cyber hug...


----------



## someoneelse (Nov 24, 2016)

Xenote - yes to all, thank you for asking all those questing, i think we do have a chance and i hope i can get over it asap.
Spicy - thanks for the welcome and your support, now after a week i already feel better and i know time heals.
Thank you guys and best of luck to all of you


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Someone, 
We are here if you ever need to vent, to ask for advice or just dream of better tomorrows. Good luck.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

someoneelse said:


> 1


Well that's informative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Post was not up long enough for anyone to read.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Crisis averted. Rugsweeping in progress.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Well that's informative.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm at a total loss as to what has happened, or what advise to offer?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Warning lights flashing
"i hope I get over it asap" - minimum time to get over affair is two years plus and that is if both partners are working very very hard on the marriage. Methinks reality has not kicked in yet, you are probably in the hysterically bonding stage, the anger, the grief, the pain, the loathing will set in in due course. We will be here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It really helps nobody when someone puts up a post and then replaces their content with a punctuation mark or a symbol. 

It is insulting to those who gave a heartfelt, considered reply, in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It really helps nobody when someone puts up a post and then replaces their content with a punctuation mark or a symbol.
> 
> It is insulting to those who gave a heartfelt, considered reply, in my opinion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But at the same time you feel so bad for them. He's so beaten down, too humiliated to even share his story anonymously. If he can't share with us, he must have absolutely no support in his real life. Hope he comes back.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Yep, time to move on to 2.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> But at the same time you feel so bad for them. He's so beaten down, too humiliated to even share his story anonymously. If he can't share with us, he must have absolutely no support in his real life. Hope he comes back.


Imagination is a wonderful thing.

It can fill in the blanks.

It can start a war and finish it in two paragraphs.

What if's become fact and a new world opens up.

Don't ya love it? ! NOT


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It really helps nobody when someone puts up a post and then replaces their content with a punctuation mark or a symbol.
> 
> It is insulting to those who gave a heartfelt, considered reply, in my opinion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is not the first time this has happened in the recent past. WTH :scratchhead:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Might as well delete and remove this whole thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

someoneelse said:


> Xenote - yes to all, thank you for asking all those questing, i think we do have a chance and i hope i can get over it asap.
> Spicy - thanks for the welcome and your support, now after a week i already feel better and i know time heals.
> Thank you guys and best of luck to all of you


This smacks of a rugsweep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

someoneelse said:


> 1


Cool story, bro. Would read again.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

VladDracul said:


> Yep, time to move on to 2.


I don't think it's base 10 look for more ones or zeros


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

However the good people of TAM still dive in to give advice and spend the time to post, we are on page 2 already


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

someoneelse said:


> 1


I doubt there's ever 'just' another story. I didn't see what brought you here but I'm sorry for it. 

Please look past the snarky and critical responses in reference to removing your original post. They're insensitive and in poor taste. Sometimes even the best of us forget this is not an entertainment site, but a site devoted to those in pain or in need of help. And in that pain some are drawn to post and later regret it for any number of legitimate reasons. 

You owe us nothing.


----------

